

Lessons in Bootstrapping a Business - dabent
http://entrepreneur.venturebeat.com/2009/10/28/10-lessons-in-bootstrapping-a-business/

======
JoeAltmaier
Works great for those with a product that can be bootstrapped. If everybody
did this, we'd only have quick-win products, and leave the entire field of
useful-but-hard-to-build products to corporations.

------
dunstad
The main message of this article is to get out into the real world and figure
out what your problem is before you try to solve it. Natural growth tends to
avoid wasting time and money.

